# EASTER WEEKEND @ MOONEYS GROVE PARK SAT. 30



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

Whos ready for Saturday March 30th Easter Weekend @ Mooneys Grove Park for a fun day of bar-b-Qing and showing off those nice rides lets keep this tradition going strong.... WHOS DOWN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lets do this


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

lets start a roll call what clubs and solo riders are coming!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

We all know is a must for this area and surroundings, like every year after year its on!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

IMPALAS will be in the house!!!
View attachment 614508


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance contest with the kids, prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy for the winner. Calling all pop lockers...


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

T T T


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

brown society will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

WE IN LIKE FLIN!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Dance contest with the kids, prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy for the winner. Calling all pop lockers...



Cash prize for the adults..it's going down Easter weekend..


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming my brothers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the Easter Bunny...


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's going down Easter sat!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

og67impala said:


> Whos ready for Saturday March 30th Easter Weekend @ Mooneys Grove Park for a fun day of bar-b-Qing and showing off those nice rides lets keep this tradition going strong.... WHOS DOWN!!!!! :thumbsup:


have to work:banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for the Easter Bunny...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

SI SE PUEDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Si Se Puede CC


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

7 DAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm gettin ready...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Si Se Puede cc said:


> SI SE PUEDE C.C WILL BE THERE


wheres the photoshoot pics I seen them taking at the airport??:dunno:


----------



## guzman66 (Apr 6, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Si Se Puede cc said:


> SI SE PUEDE C.C WILL BE THERE





TTT for Si Se Puede CC.....:naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Special request for SI SE PUEDE CC.........I request that you bring Chef Tony with you, I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lotsa fun planned. Hope to see a full park getting down. There will be a BBQ-ing contest so make sure to get them recipe's right. Bring your best plate to the dj booth for judging. Winners will be announced at the end of the pic-nic. Dance contest going down too for kids and adults.


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

is there a award for farthest distance


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

T.T.T


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

What city is this in?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MEXICA said:


> What city is this in?



It's in Visalia...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good turn out its getting back to what it used to be. here are some pictures of today more coming on Monday.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Want to give a big shot out to all the clubs that went out to the park. Felt like back in the day. Glad to see it coming back strong


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good turn out....


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Also want to thank the Cholo DJ for all the great music


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

yup , it was a chill day , nice breeze , park packed , good musica , good barbque , plenty of shade . Today was a good day :thumbsup: HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

pancho pistolas said:


> yup , it was a chill day , nice breeze , park packed , good musica , good barbque , plenty of shade . Today was a good day :thumbsup: HAPPY EASTER!




:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Good turnout today fellas hope everyone enjoyed the cars and weather.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:nice pixs


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Want to give a big shot out to all the clubs that went out to the park. Felt like back in the day. Glad to see it coming back strong


Thanks for the ribs rick, nice to see my delagation familia


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good turn out TRAFFIC had a blast, see you there 2014 god willing


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

NICE PICS CALLEJERO ,,,,,,,


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeeee


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SUPER SHOW!!!!!!!!


PRE-REG DEADLINE IS APRIL 21ST IF ANY ONE NEED A (PRE-REGISTRATION FORM) EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for the Easter Bunny...


 do you drive a little blue caddillac ?


----------

